# Free State of Jones, arrives on Digital HD on September 6 and on Blu-ray™, DVD and On Demand on September 20



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> ACADEMY AWARD® WINNER MATTHEW MCCONAUGHEY STARS
> IN THE INCREDIBLE TRUE STORY OF REBELLION DURING THE CIVIL WAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------

